
Ten Hands: Simple way to organize command-line tasks - GordonS
https://github.com/saisandeepvaddi/ten-hands
======
jaxwerk
What benefit do folks get out of running their build scripts from a browser vs
from a terminal? Isn't a terminal a much more efficient interface for this vs
needing to click into a project, select the right script and hit a run button
as the demo video on this project shows?

------
gufertum
The GitHub site says: please visit website, but has no link??? What's up
guys...

